#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Hardware >  >  Which are the fastest processor available in the market?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

Intel and Advanced Micro Devices are the two primary computer micro processors.
I would like to know the fastest processor types available in the market.


Do you guys tell me the fastest processor type in the market?

----------


## Assassin

For mobile devices Snapdragon 825 is the fastest one but iPhone uses A8 processors they also equally perform like Snapdragon. I not sure about both. 
For PC AMD announced that their new 8-core Bulldozer FX processor clocked a record speed of 8.429GHz. It's fastest I heard of.

----------


## Bhavya

> For mobile devices Snapdragon 825 is the fastest one but iPhone uses A8 processors they also equally perform like Snapdragon. I not sure about both. 
> For PC AMD announced that their new 8-core Bulldozer FX processor clocked a record speed of 8.429GHz. It's fastest I heard of.


Thanks for sharing this information here Assassin, Other than speed what are the benefits 8-core Bulldozer FX processor has?

----------

